

Dirty Haskell Phrasebook - SumoLogic
http://www.sumologic.com/blog/company/dirty-haskell-phrasebook

======
zisaacson
This is awesome. Great work.

------
mvanveen
Really enjoyed the intro to your post. The comparison to Hungarian was a good
hook.

